# Official Naomi Women's Champion HATE Thread



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

Let it all out you haters, your tears will be delicious nectar.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

:Rollins


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

Meh not a fan of hers and think it was dumb to have her beat bliss twice in the build up if she was going to win tonight but good for her. She has been here for 6 years and worse women have held a title so congrats. Bliss look horrible out of this though tbh but she will recover.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

The melt down in the EC thread when she won :lmao some people take this shit too serious


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

Even though Alexa Bliss lost the title and I wasn't too happy about it, I read this comment from an anonymous person in the chatbox and it made me feel so much better. Thought it was amusing tbh 

"I FEEL LIKE I WANNA POOP ON THE FUCKING TV SCREEN"

^ One of the reactions after Naomi won the Women's title :lmao


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

Well, when Mania is in Ohio Bliss will win it back.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

I don't really have much of a problem with her.
But the way she won was fucking awful and totally devalues the title.

There's no character, no story, no struggle, she literally just pops up and wins the title two weeks later. Everything felt rushed.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

Man she sucks hard huh? I mean typical WWE going for the Black History Month shit and letting a ni...

..ce and very athletic woman like Naomi win. I mean good on her for winning her first title and actually getting a pop. :becky2


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Official Noami Womens Champion HATE Thread*

The "You Deserve it!" chant lost all credibility tonight. I can't even enjoy it now when Wyatt gets the chant on Tuesday. 

Senority doesn't automatically make someone deserving. She's been nothing but a sloppy spot monkey in awful to mediocre at best matches. And she's had opportunities in singles matches against the top women of the division numerous times, and has failed each time to show why she "deserves it". 

I honestly don't mind if Naomi gets a transitional title run, but walking into WrestleMania as champion and being involved in the title program is ridiculous, especially when you consider that Natalya has never had a legitimate title program for Wrestlemania. That AJ Lee clusterfuck title defense doesn't count. And if there's a multi-women title match at Mania this year then Natalya deserves that spot way more than Naomi.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

She proved the haters right with botch after botch after botch... I'd rather a Bella be chanp and my feelings on the Bellas are well known.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

Congrats to Naomi


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*



Bubba T said:


> Let it all out you haters, your tears will be delicious nectar.


Imagine actually posting this :lmao


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

I dug it so whatevs.


----------



## ES24 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

chanting you deserve it because she had a good hot tag a few weeks ago. what has she done to deserve this besides that?? Has she been involved in a great match or angle that I am missing??


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

Hate thread for newly crowned champ


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*



-***** Italiano- said:


> Get the fuck out.
> 
> This is bullshit





Mango13 said:


> Seriously? how fucking lame... (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)





Cydewonder said:


> oh no, Naomi sucks they should of just gave it back to Becks





Game of Thrones said:


> 14 shots of Jack or not, I cannot get behind that shit.
> 
> FUCK THAT!





AngryConsumer said:


> Why Naomi?
> 
> :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis





the_hound said:


> the fuck is it with this company





daredevill said:


> God this shit is fucking boring.
> 
> For all the smarks brag about smack down being a good show, but this shit is twice as worse
> as Raw.





Bayley <3 said:


> LOL THEY REALLY DID IT.
> 
> The worst woman in he company won a title hahahaha.





Tommy-V said:


> BULLSHIT!!! :fuckthis





RKing85 said:


> fuck off.
> 
> the ONLY reason Naomi got the belt is cause Mania is in Orlando.





Mango13 said:


> "you deserve it chants?" seriously lmfao





RKing85 said:


> fuck every single fan in the arena for chanting "you deserve it"
> 
> No she doesn't.





the_hound said:


> "you deserve it chants" oh fuck right off





RyanPelley said:


> "You deserve it!" - Why, because she's been on the roster for a long time? She fucking sucks.





The Ultimate Warrior said:


> you deserve it? fpalm
> fans are such geeks and queers today





Cydewonder said:


> She does not deserve a WM moment she's dull and horrible !!!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*



Headliner said:


>


Keep the hate coming. It only fuels the hilarity.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

:lmao

I love it.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

Don't mind me...just getting comfortable


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

She still around? I didn't even know that.


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

You would think Alexa was the female AJ Styles with this kind of outrage :rock5. I'd expect this if she beat Asuka clean but, this is Alexa we're talking about


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

some people seemingly took this harsh. I like Naomi, not necessarily as much as I like Alexa or Becky, but gee whiz I don't lament seeing her win a title. I actually like that she won it. I hope she does well.



KnockEmOut said:


> You would think Alexa was the female AJ Styles with this kind of outrage :rock5. I'd expect this if she beat Asuka clean but, this is Alexa we're talking about


There shouldn't be outrage about anybody losing ever, it's fake. Too many people with their panties in a bunch over nothing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*



KnockEmOut said:


> You would think Alexa was the female AJ Styles with this kind of outrage :rock5. I'd expect this if she beat Asuka clean but, this is Alexa we're talking about


Compared to that talentless waste of space, Alexa is AJ Styles. Almost anyone is. That is how awful Naomi is. You have to actually work to find worse wrestlers. I think Kelly Kelly might be better and she was garbage.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

Wrestling snobs are the most annoying ppl on earth. Seriously. And this is coming from a Baseball snob. 

Naomi deserves that fucking title. She improved every freaking year; and never gave up on her dream or the fans. She wanted this career and got her chance. The wrestling snobs are only mad because she beat an internet darling in Alexa Bliss. Fucking people are pissing me off with this garbage. Most of you are confused because you wanna screw her but you dont know how to handle black women so you freak out and take out your aggression on her winning a title. LMAO Okay.. That was too far


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

I'm actually happy for her, she really did deserve it, I think she's a great and underrated athlete. And I LOVE her entrance and entrance music, I have it on my phone 

The win kinda felt like when Rich Swann won the Cruiserweight title though, kinda out of nowhere and what felt like for no reason, no substance, and done in kind of a "lets give everybody a go with the belt" type of way. No?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Can't say I'm a big fan by any means but she's been fine to me lately and some of the hate she's received has been over the top (along w/ Sasha.) Happy for baby girl and hoping she carries into WM.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't think Naomi deserves the title, she really didn't have great matches or a great story build to get the title....seems kind of a awkward title win..


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> There shouldn't be outrage about anybody losing ever, it's fake. Too many people with their panties in a bunch over nothing.


This. I'm glad I don't take this shit too seriously.. just makes you look pretty pathetic :lol



Kabraxal said:


> Compared to that talentless waste of space, Alexa is AJ Styles. Almost anyone is. That is how awful Naomi is. You have to actually work to find worse wrestlers. I think Kelly Kelly might be better and she was garbage.


Such a reach :rockwut you don't have to like Naomi but to say she belongs in the same category as Kelly Kelly shows how delusional you are.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I mean, c'mon, let's be honest here: What is Naomi actually good at? She's not good in the ring, botches often, terrible on the mic, and the extent of her character is "I wear neon colors". She really has no business winning a championship when WWE supposedly pushes women's wrestling as being serious to them.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Hopefully she drops the belt at Wrestlemania. I can't imagine the WWE are planning to give a long title reign to such a mediocre in-ring performer with next to no mic skill...


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

It's crazy how mad people get over a scripted TV show. It's not that serious. Also why is it big deal that Alexa lost? She was the champ and gonna drop it eventually. It seems like everyone looks at her like she's the Jesus of the women's division but I just don't see it. She's good on the mic but that's about it with her. Props to Naomi and I hope she has a lengthy reign as she deserves it imo.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*



DammitC said:


> Even though Alexa Bliss lost the title and I wasn't too happy about it, I read this comment from an anonymous person in the chatbox and it made me feel so much better. Thought it was amusing tbh
> 
> "I FEEL LIKE I WANNA POOP ON THE FUCKING TV SCREEN"
> 
> ^ One of the reactions after Naomi won the Women's title :lmao


OMG are you serious? The Fuck? LOL! That shit is halarious!

Like it's not that deep and as been said there's women who've been way fucking worse than Naomi that have won the title. 

Plus didn't some people here want fucking Eva Marie win the belt? Like they can't complain about Naomi then if that's the case.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

rabble rabble rabble


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, blind marks are equally bad no matter which bandwagon they're on, so there's no use getting into wars between them. 

Not a fan of the decision to have Naomi going over tonight though, just like I was not in favor of Alexa winning the title at TLC. Even as a big fan I always think Alexa shouldn't be hot-shot into holding the title when she's still green in the ring and without a lot of momentum going on. What we've seen so far is alright (better than I expect anyway) and Alexa's done a pretty good job holding up her side of the bargain, but it could have been much better if she would stay in the midcard and polish her skills a bit more, so that she could be more of a credible champion when she finally wins the title, and Becky's momentum wouldn't have been halted so soon. 

Nonetheless, if you gave Alexa the title and she's been doing good, then you should have just rolled with her and at least let her retain against multiple challengers during her reign. But of course, WWE being the way it is gotta have Naomi win it after returning for barely a month, just to (assumably) fulfill their obsession with making the "hometown hero" go in as champion and lose the match. What we're probably going to witness is that three of the first SmackDown Women's Champions can't keep their title as soon as they're faced with a new challenger. This way none of the champions become genuine stars, and the title is thus devalued without any feud for people to care about. 

Personally I'm not a fan of Naomi herself either, as I'm a big promo guy and find her promos cringy, and she doesn't connect with me as a character in any ways. But I just hope that WWE goes full-on with their champions for once instead of half-assing through everyone's reign, and I'll be totally fine with it if Naomi is going to be that lucky one getting some rare good booking. But even that seems to be too much to ask for these days though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm happy for Naomi, I don't think she was ever given a fair chance despite how long she's been in WWE.

And I found the meltdowns rather funny, mainly cos I just don't see the appeal in Alexa Bliss. People rave over her and I just don't get it, she's not that great IMO.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

LucasXXII said:


> *What we're probably going to witness is that three of the first SmackDown Women's Champions can't keep their title as soon as they're faced with a new challenger.* This way none of the champions become genuine stars, and the title is thus devalued without any feud for people to care about.


Good post. 
This is my main problem, Charlotte and Sasha going back and forth with the title never bothered me personally because it was more about who won the overall feud rather than who had the title at the time.

But when you bring in a 3rd and 4th and a 5th just to win the title instantly after the champ disposing of the former champ, that's what devalues things. It makes the previous feud feel pointless.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Strategize said:


> Good post.
> This is my main problem, Charlotte and Sasha going back and forth with the title never bothered me personally because it was more about who won the overall feud rather than who had the title at the time.
> 
> But when you bring in a 3rd and 4th and a 5th just to win the title instantly after the champ disposing of the former champ, that's what devalues things. It makes the previous feud feel pointless.


Agreed. If anything Charlotte and Sasha trading the title back and forth is exactly how it should be done with regards to "piling up multiple title reigns for impressive accolades". General fans are not as impatient and anxious as daily forum users and don't keep close eyes on the product and dirt sheets as close as they do, and I'd assume in their eyes Charlotte vs. Sasha is an epic rivalry between two of the biggest current female stars in the company. Granted the constant "making history" references are annoying, but that doesn't take away from the feud's greatness. 

The Becky vs. Alexa feud could have been done the same way at a different time, but unfortunately when it happened it largely overlapped with Charlotte vs. Sasha, and their matches were nowhere as good as Charlotte and Sasha's were. I still think Becky should have kept the title until or even past WM33 for Alexa to develop and get over in midcard, and eventually dethrone her. The feud would have been much bigger than it was if done this way. Right now in the SDL's women's division, no one stands out and the title is used as a prop to get people over. No one benefits in situations like that.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*



Headliner said:


>


I don't really have a problem with Naomi being champ. I was just looking forward to Alexa walking into Mania as champ. Would have made more sense for Naomi to win it there with more build up to the feud instead of the little build up we got with Naomi dominating Alexa for all of it.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Obviously just a placeholder till Micky James wins the title.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Good for Naomi honestly, she got herself over and you could tell it meant a lot to her. Alexa is good but she ain't that good, it's not some travesty of justice that she lost. I've seen posts saying the women's title has lost all credibility, some of you really need to chill. Half of you call women's matches piss breaks anyway.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

I only care enough to post that I never cared for Naomi and I still don't care about her as champion.

It's just whatever.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

She's ugly as hell. Her character is a dancer ffs. Her finisher is a flying ass bump and a boring moonsault. She sucks on the mic.

Last but not least, she's Roman Reigns' cousin.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wanna hear from those "closeted all-white professional wrestling" advocates.

Or those that only want the few blacks who are wrestlers to job and be buck dancing *****. Those ones that don't want blacks to win titles or get legit pushes.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I wanna hear from those "closeted all-white professional wrestling" advocates.
> 
> Or those that only want the few blacks who are wrestlers to job and be buck dancing *****. Those ones that don't want blacks to win titles or get legit pushes.


What the fuck is this bullshit...


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Alexa doesnt deserve to be champion.
She isnt believable. Too small. She has no gimmick beside of that ugly harley quinn thing. She isnt great in the ring either. Never saw a good match of her. Cena throws better punches than her.
She is okay on the mic (james and lynch way better)

Glad that naomi had her moment.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

I have no hate for her.

She been in WWE for a good while. The match to me was one of the better of the PPV.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Blissfags on suicide watch:lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*



Headliner said:


>


Just reading through the sodium like


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Oh wow, a legit dedicated hate thread ?. Not the biggest naomi fan but a hate thread, seriously? Even roman doesnt get these and hes arguable the most hate superstar in wwe ?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Oh wow, a legit dedicated hate thread ?. Not the biggest naomi fan but a hate thread, seriously? Even roman doesnt get these and hes arguable the most hate superstar in wwe ?


I believe @Headliner only created the thread in order to produce enough salt that WForum would be ice-free this winter _and next_.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Dudes in here talking about devaluing the championship lmfao.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

She's like a dancer for some sport team. She used to be one, right?

It's like putting the belt on cheerleader Dolph Ziggler. It's dumb.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Hate to pull the race card but worst wrestlers then Naomi have won titles and not received as much hate so...


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Who cares, Bliss will win it back, they want her to be a 2 time Women's champion


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't care about the women's division as a whole, but when Alexa was SD Women's champion, she was beautiful and it was a balance from butt ugly Charlotte as Raw Women's Champion. 

Now you got 2 ugly ass ****** looking women as champions to represent your women's division.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

MY NAME IS MEAN BOB AND I'M MAD


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*



Kabraxal said:


> Compared to that talentless waste of space, Alexa is AJ Styles. Almost anyone is. That is how awful Naomi is. You have to actually work to find worse wrestlers. I think Kelly Kelly might be better and she was garbage.


Lol you're so delusional. She may be awful in your opinion but she's still way better than Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Where the party thread at though?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I've seen posts saying the women's title has lost all credibility, some of you really need to chill.


It's not like the title had any credibility to begin with, both champions where booked to lose decisively once they faced their first new challenger a new title needs a credible lengthy reign to establish it and make it feel like an accomplishment to win but how can they do that when they can't have a champion hold the title past their first feud? and I don't see this trend changing with Naomi I mean really do you guys really think she's gonna walk out of Mania still champion? 

While we're on the subject of Naomi I find it ironic she botched the biggest finish of her career you'd think knowing you have such a special moment coming up you'd take your time and make sure you execute your finish sequence perfectly for that moment instead she rushed her way through that final sequence before Alexa was in place for most of it and it looked awful but also fitting when you have the queen of Botch win her first title with a botch.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

There's nothing even specifically wrong with her - she has the same problems as about 99% of the women. Namely that Naomi has no gimmick whatsoever. So there's no harm in giving her the belt. But in general the womens roster needs actual gimmicks, because right now it's the bland leading the bland.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Beautiful.

Feel the Glow!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*

Personally, I think that Naomi has come a long way since her time on NXT Season 3 and is a deserving champion, even if she will only hold the belt for a month.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I wanna hear from those "closeted all-white professional wrestling" advocates.
> 
> Or those that only want the few blacks who are wrestlers to job and be *buck dancing ******. Those ones that don't want blacks to win titles or get legit pushes.


This is ironic considering this has been Naomis gimmick her ENTIRE FUCKING CAREER, except when she was with Team Drizzling Shits (B.A.D.).


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> This is ironic considering this has been Naomis gimmick her ENTIRE FUCKING CAREER, except when she was with Team Drizzling Shits (B.A.D.).


Really. Sasha Banks, Bailey, Becky Lynch, Paige, etc. They all have been using their NXT gimmicks since they came into the WWE. What are you talking about. Naomi was a fuggin funkadactyl bruh. A funkadactyl!! She then went to NXT and was properly trained. She came out and I was like.. got damn this sistah got hops. She is entertaining to watch because how many women wrestlers do you see moving around like Apollo Crews. Bruh, She has changed her image tons of times, and she is technically sound in the ring. But you guys are too blind with rage to even see that she is a fantastic wrestler.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

I'm amazed at how much ppl are overstating Alexa just to put down naomi. When she has glaring weaknesses as well. Frankly, Alexa is not better than Naomi in ring. She's never had anything beyond an average match. Her moveset is Hella basic with a lot of wrestling 101 moves and she botches just as much as everyone else. The only "impressive" thing she does is her finisher and Dana Brooke did that move without even breaking a sweat.  where Alexa shines is her character and charisma. She uses that to her advantage and that's fine. She won't be hurt by this and I'm sure she'll have more reigns n the future.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is she really deserving of a hate thread? She is a good worker who has reinvented herself and improved on the mic. What more can you ask for?


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I have no problem with her as champion as long as she keeps doing he two ass based moves in the ring.

Of course that ass smack doesn't have to be her finisher like before...
And that move in the corner when she grabs her opponent with her legs and forces her to kiss her ass, is great.

Those multiple kicks adopted from some indy wrestler is a cool move too...


----------



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)

Alexa is way hotter than Naomi therefore deserved to retain.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nut Tree said:


> Really. Sasha Banks, Bailey, Becky Lynch, Paige, etc. They all have been using their NXT gimmicks since they came into the WWE. What are you talking about. Naomi was a fuggin funkadactyl bruh. A funkadactyl!! She then went to NXT and was properly trained. She came out and I was like.. got damn this sistah got hops. She is entertaining to watch because how many women wrestlers do you see moving around like Apollo Crews. Bruh, She has changed her image tons of times, and she is technically sound in the ring. But you guys are too blind with rage to even see that she is a fantastic wrestler.


Other than her heel turn her entire career has literally been "Generic Chick Who Dances". The Funkadactyl name doesn't change her gimmick it was literally still just, Generic Chick That Dances. Legit the only differrence now is that its Generic Chick Who Dances AND GLOWS IN THE DARK ohhhh what a revolutionary gimmick change this is, she glows in the dark fucking WOW. If a wrestler who consistantly botches in every single one of her matches and sucks on the mic is what you call amazing and fantastic that's all I need to know about what you consider good. I get wanting more black wrestlers to be given chances really I do I loved Titus for awhile but then they let him talk and was immdiately thrown off, if they aren't good then they just don't deserve the chance and Naomi is fucking terrible.


----------



## SilentSilvia (Jan 31, 2017)

I loved it, surprised as hell they gave it to her last night, but I loved it. Now I hope they let her KEEP it at least for a few weeks before taking it off her. All in all, a nice night. Elimination Chamber was great.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Alexa doesnt deserve to be champion.
> She isnt believable. Too small. She has no gimmick beside of that ugly harley quinn thing. She isnt great in the ring either. Never saw a good match of her. Cena throws better punches than her.
> She is okay on the mic (james and lynch way better)
> 
> Glad that naomi had her moment.


If Alexa doesn't deserve to be champion, neither does Naomi.

She has no gimmick? Her gimmick is egotistical bitch. What's Naomi's gimmick? dancer?? 

She isn't great in the ring? No one has ever said she is great. But she's only been wrestling a few years. Naomi on the other hand has been doing it close to a decade and still continually botches and has ZERO in-ring psychology. She's just there to hit her spots and even then most of the time they are sloppy. Which was once again evident last night. 

As for Lynch and James being way better on the mic that's just laughable.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

why would anyone hate on it naomi has been an Internet darling for years.

I must say though with naomi, sasha, and Nia all being big players in the women's division you can't say wwe is racist anymore.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is she really deserving of a hate thread? *She is a good worker who has reinvented herself and improved on the mic.* What more can you ask for?













Please, elaborate on how she is a good worker? How exactly has she reinvented herself? Where is this mic skill?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Laquane Anderson said:


> Frankly, Alexa is not better than Naomi in ring. She's never had anything beyond an average match. Her moveset is Hella basic with a lot of wrestling 101 moves and she botches just as much as everyone else.


She's had good matches in NXT. Her moveset is basic because she's a heel and that's how she's been told to wrestle. Go watch some of her matches when she was a face in NXT you'll be surprised at stuff she can do if she is allowed. 

But the problem with the botching thing is yes all women botch but Naomi is a constant botch machine that doesn't know how to actually work a match, she's just there to hit her spots. Biggest moment in her career and she botched the finish.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Didnt watch EC(watching WWE PPVs every 2 weeks sounds like a shitty shitty life) but someday I'll understand the concept of raging about one really awful wrestler beating another awful wrestler for a title of zero value again.

Someday


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't have anything against Naomi, but I don't think she has really done anything to deserve winning the title. The split legged moonsault at the end of the match looked awful.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

Imagine having a champion who's whole gimmick is to somehow fit the words "feel the glow" into every promo :lol What does feel the glow even mean? 
I don't hate her, and her entrance is really cool. But I don't understand how anybody could possibly be invested in her, perhaps somebody can enlighten me? She's so bland and I struggle to recall a single instant where she has connected with the audience enough to make anybody a bonafide fan.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm happy for Naomi because I don't think even she believed that this day would come, but I don't think she's ready to lead the division just as Alexa was not. Naomi waited a long time for this moment, and when it arrived was terrible, that match was the worst of the night, Naomi deserved more. Alexa is green, even Carmella is better than her.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm sooooo happy for Naomi, she finally is champion! She's been in WWE a long time and has had her moment, so happy she can walk into WrestleMania in her hometown as a Women's Champion. From a performers view that must be really huge and mean a lot. I don't think anyone has a right to say that she doesn't deserve it. Why don't those people get into the ring and try and do the moves she does?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Just a month ago Naomi was bitching online about not being in some Total Divas picture or something and people were making a big stink about it. She had been off TV for a bit. Then, lo and behold, rockets back on TV and wins the title. It seems suspect, like just maybe WWE was defending itself against accusations of racism. That's a shit way to win a title if that's how it went down. Also makes WWE look guilty as fuck.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I was happy to see Naomi win the title, she has improved so much since coming to the WWE, she deserves a run with it. People shouldn't be too upset, Alexa will get that title back eventual;ly, she's too good to be kept away from it. Let Naomi have her moment. 

Now to see her entrance with that women's title lit up... :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why are we acting like Naomi ruined the title when Alexa "I've never been a serious character ever" did more damage than Naomi ever could have

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wasn't expecting her to win but I'm not bothered by it. She's delivered recently and has reinvented herself to a degree with the entrance.

Personally I wouldn't have taken the belt off Alexa but she'll get it back eventually.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

SureUmm said:


> Just a month ago Naomi was bitching online about not being in some Total Divas picture or something and people were making a big stink about it. She had been off TV for a bit. Then, lo and behold, rockets back on TV and wins the title. It seems suspect, like just maybe WWE was defending itself against accusations of racism. That's a shit way to win a title if that's how it went down. Also makes WWE look guilty as fuck.


Obviously we have no way of knowing and will never know, nor am I saying this is the reason but it wouldn't surprise me. Especially given what family she is married to. And anyone who thinks i'm saying that is what happened can fuck off. I'm just saying it wouldn't surprise me, WWE has done worse before and the family thing, I mean come on you all know Vince's weird love for that family.



RapShepard said:


> Why are we acting like Naomi ruined the title when Alexa "I've never been a serious character ever" did more damage than Naomi ever could have


Interesting, makes a statement and offers nothing to back it up. 

Alexa is an egotistical bitch heel who after 2 months goaded Becky into a table's match and won. Then to keep the title she convinced Mickie she needed to come back because these new girls didn't respect her, when it was really just Alexa getting someone to help her keep the title. They then put Alexa/Becky on hold for Becky/Mickie to feud to give the Alexa/Becky feud a breather (or so we thought). It was all lining up for it to be Becky overcomes Alexa and Becky and wins the title back. Instead Naomi comes back and within 3 weeks wins the title with no build

Alexa never did any damage to the title, it was a properly booked feud and then they decided to throw a bone to Naomi and completely bury 5 months of what they built because the WM happening in 50 days happens to be in Naomi's hometown which 90% of the WM crowd won't give a flying fuck because they aren't from Orlando. 

If that was Becky winning the title back last night, no one would have a problem. Instead they watched 5 months of a feud that they had become invested get buried.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Interesting, makes a statement and offers nothing to back it up.
> 
> Alexa was an egotistical bitch heel who after 2 months goaded Becky into a table's match and won. Then to keep the title she convinced Mickie she needed to come back because these new girls didn't respect her, when it was really just Alexa getting someone to help her keep the title. They then put Alexa/Becky on hold for Becky/Mickie to feud to give the Alexa/Becky feud a breather (or so we thought). It was all lining up for it to be Becky overcomes Alexa and Becky and wins the title back. Instead Naomi comes back and within 3 weeks wins the title with no build
> 
> ...


I've said the same thing for months on my problem with Alexa. She wasn't ready, especially for a belt with no history. She went from a chick who was never even a halfway serious contender for the women's title in NXT (even after the Horsewomen left), to apparently someone who always knew they were a champ, despite showing few previous actions to support that. She isn't in a position where she can carry a match, as she's barely been able to follow Becky's lead. She's not cutting memorable promos, she doesn't even cut highlight of the night type promos. She's just an attractive girl, they put in the wrong spot at the wrong time. 

The SDL women's division hurt itself when it tried to establish both Carmella and Alexa at the same time, instead of establishing the title with Becky vs Nikki while building Alexa up on other folk. Naomi can't ruin a title scene, that was already a joke. Having Alexa come in and win a title in that quick was a nonsensical choice. It's not even like a Reigns situation where it least he had several years of visuals of him beating up stars. Alexa went from Blake and Murphy to "I think I'm a champion" for no real reason, beside "writers said so"


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Official Noami Womens Champion HATE Thread*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> The "You Deserve it!" chant lost all credibility tonight. I can't even enjoy it now when Wyatt gets the chant on Tuesday.


God dammit THIS. Fucking joke crowd last night.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

think of all the guys who rose to the top on their own, but never got the title. Never needed the title. Legends.

Now think of all the guys WWE has given the title too because they believe it'll enhance them. I can't even remember some of their names.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Bryan pretty much gave it away on talking smack that naomi won't be champion going into wrestle mania so nothing to worry about.

Token win for token black history month.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Apparently wasn't at tonight's SD house show. But there was a 3 on 2 tag match, Becky and Nikki vs Alexa, Carmella and Natalya... So common sense says that was supposed to be a 6-woman tag. Seems a bit odd the new champ doesn't appear at the first show after her title win. Is she injured again?

I mean Cena, Orton and Nikki were at this show and they've been part timing house shows.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm happy for Naomi, she is cool! Besides Alexa will get another title run eventually.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*OMG! This is a Naomi women's title HATE thread? She looked stronger than Alexa out there imo. I knew she was gonna win! It also happened a lot like I always envisioned it happening. Naomi haters can seethe!*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Other than her heel turn her entire career has literally been "Generic Chick Who Dances". The Funkadactyl name doesn't change her gimmick it was literally still just, Generic Chick That Dances. Legit the only differrence now is that its Generic Chick Who Dances AND GLOWS IN THE DARK ohhhh what a revolutionary gimmick change this is, she glows in the dark fucking WOW. If a wrestler who consistantly botches in every single one of her matches and sucks on the mic is what you call amazing and fantastic that's all I need to know about what you consider good. I get wanting more black wrestlers to be given chances really I do I loved Titus for awhile but then they let him talk and was immdiately thrown off, if they aren't good then they just don't deserve the chance and Naomi is fucking terrible.


Eugh, you don't even watch Naomi matches do you, she rarely botched thesedays, she botches less than the beloved Horse Women do. And she's really not bad on the mic, she was better as a heel. I'm amazed that people like you are raging about Naomi winning when the chick she beat has less talent than her. Despite the IWC hard on for Alexa she's mediocre at best. It's not like Naomi dethroned a good talent.

I've never seen a bigger example of people thinking with their dicks more than the love Bliss gets for being mediocre but hot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Impeccable Sin said:


> Please, elaborate on how she is a good worker? How exactly has she reinvented herself? Where is this mic skill?


Her in-ring style is a mix of striking and high flying acrobatics. She has a style all her own that no woman on the roster can match. And you're asking me how she reinvented herself? Have you seen her new look and entrance??? She always has had a "dancer" gimmick but she has done something new with it. Lastly, her mic skills are passable and the only woman on the roster that can cut a great promo is Charlotte so let's not act like there are a plethora of women who are killing it on the mic when that simply isn't the case.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't understand? She is athletic, can wrestle, is not great on the mic but can talk. What is the problem with having her as women's champ?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Her in-ring style is a mix of striking and high flying acrobatics. She has a style all her own that no woman on the roster can match. And you're asking me how she reinvented herself? Have you seen her new look and entrance??? She always has had a "dancer" gimmick but she has done something new with it. Lastly, her mic skills are passable and the only woman on the roster that can cut a great promo is Charlotte so let's not act like there are a plethora of women who are killing it on the mic when that simply isn't the case.


Style doesn't make you a good worker. She botches on a far too regular basis. Having a better entrance & wearing brighter colors is not reinventing yourself. She's doing the same gimmick that she's always done. She's the same crappy wrestler that she's always been. Just because WWE gave her a better entrance, doesn't mean that she's just better. 

Her mic skills are bad, she has no actual character, and she's a botch machine. Seriously, it really diminishes the idea that we're supposed to take women's wrestling seriously when someone who's so lacking in every facet of being a professional wrestler is champion. Ffs, she's not even in the top 5 best women just on Smackdown.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Phantomdreamer said:


> I don't understand? She is athletic, can wrestle, is not great on the mic but can talk. What is the problem with having her as women's champ?


She can wrestle... *turns on match* missed lariat, missed kick, terrible selling, botched finisher, more terrible selling, botched finisher again. Yeah, that is really great wrestling. And that isn't just an outlier... you can watch any singles match of hers and find botch after botch by the o so great "wrestler". She sucks. Stop kidding yourselves people.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm pleased for her. Thought Alexa could've had a longer run, but I very much expect that Alexa will be having much more time in the future with the title than Naomi will.

There are a lot of hilariously over the top statements in this thread. Whether or not you're a fan of Naomi, some of these comments making her out to be an absolutely terrible performer with no value whatsoever really are incredible. The hyperbole is strong here.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Her in-ring style is a mix of striking and high flying acrobatics. She has a style all her own that no woman on the roster can match. And you're asking me how she reinvented herself? Have you seen her new look and entrance??? She always has had a "dancer" gimmick but she has done something new with it. Lastly, her mic skills are passable and the only woman on the roster that can cut a great promo is Charlotte,*alexa bliss,and emma* so let's not act like there are a plethora of women who are killing it on the mic when that simply isn't the case.


Fixed that you


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i hate her because she's a shit wrestler, however that body she's rocking is fucking hot








gawd damn


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Two things at :47 to :56 RIP Alexa's Traingle and RIP RVD because he tuned to Sucide after that botch 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mf-W-zxUlzo


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

Naomi wont be champion going into Mania. It will ether be Alexa, Becky, Nikki or Mickie which will set up a fatal four way between those four women and none will involve Naomi. Naomi is not seen as a top woman of smackdown was only giving the title cause it is black history month. Alexa, Becky and Nikki are at the top of the smackdown womens division with Mickie there as a veteran. 

Alexa will probably get a rematch and head into Mania as Champion where Nikki wins the title in a fatal four way between Alexa, Nikki, Mickie and Becky.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

I dont hate her, I just dont care for her at all...lets see if she gets a pop tonight or if the crowd goes mild. 

Also people started getting bored of Becky after a while their definetly gonna get bored w/Naomi's title reign soon. I kinda doubt she'll still be champ by Mania.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Why are WWE incapable of making a champion look good before losing?

Bliss looked terrible in the build up and Naomi beating her was pointless. Build some heat to the feud and then have Naomi take it off her for a reason, not just to further the 'story'.

Also the 'you deserve it' chants are as contrived as 'this is awesome' chants now.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

This thread saddens me. Why is there so much hate. Naomi may turn out to be a wonderful champion. Obviously that is if she is still champion I haven't seen SD yet so I'm a smidge behind.


----------



## I Love Angelina (Sep 10, 2014)

It seems to me that people over here BLINDLY love Alexa Bliss just because they ejaculate to her entrance videos every night. Naomi is good, and she deserves it, like Wyatt, often overlooked.

Imagine the WWE to be a typical corporate ladder. Doesnt Naomi deserve it? 

Well, not if you still want to continue jacking off to a midget.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Is Naomi really injured? Vince is not going to like this, took the belt off Sasha for being injury prone. Naomi just got back 3 weeks ago from injury and is injured again? Make sense though with Naomi's dangerous high spots. Now I don't think she's keeping that title for very long.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So... injured again? And that promo is just more proof of her failures. Alexa ate her alive and Naomi was lost out there for a comeback. Really, snatch you bald is about all she can say? I hope Alexa takes her out from behind then rolls her in for a quick win next week and get this nightmare of a title run over with already. Utter and complete failure already.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Is Naomi really injured? Vince is not going to like this, took the belt off Sasha for being injury prone. Naomi just got back 3 weeks ago from injury and is injured again? Make sense though with Naomi's dangerous high spots. Now I don't think she's keeping that title for very long.


I really hope it's something minor and they actually do keep the belt on her. There have been instances where people have been injured or doing special projects that kept them absent from the company, yet they were still champion anyway.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I really hope it's something minor and they actually do keep the belt on her. There have been instances where people have been injured or doing special projects that kept them absent from the company, yet they were still champion anyway.


Those lucky people generally tend to be people who deserved the title in the first place. Naomi isn't even one of the top 5 best women currently on Smackdown. She should be jobbing, not holding a title.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

JC00 said:


> If Alexa doesn't deserve to be champion, neither does Naomi.
> 
> She has no gimmick? Her gimmick is egotistical bitch. What's Naomi's gimmick? dancer??
> 
> ...


Hey look another ego bitch gimmick. Atleast naomi has a different type of a dancer gimmick.



Naomi botched because they needed to cut 2 minutes off from the in ring action. Bliss botches too by the way atleast naomi is althetic unlike bliss who could be my 14 year old niece.
Ever seen punches from alexa its sloppy as fuck.
Charlotte and alot of women are millions time ahead of alexa. She shouldnt have won the title to begin with.

James was better than lynch and bliss. Old school yu kno?
Intensity and delivery was better.
You can argue about who is better between lynch and bliss. But to say bliss is better than james makes yourself a joke and is laughable. Dont be a joke.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

At least we have a female champion who can cut a convincing promo and is decent enough in the ring. And her ass is an added bonus. Can't say the same for the champ on Raw.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Is Naomi really injured?


I think its legit on 2nd watch of the title match it looked like she injured it when she botched her finisher you see her grab the back of knee when she pins Alexa.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

tommo010 said:


> I think its legit on 2nd watch of the title match it looked like she injured it when she botched her finisher you see her grab the back of knee when she pins Alexa.


If true, at least she only injured herself with her botch. I'm actually shocked Bliss wasn't put on the shelf after rewatching that horrid botch.


----------



## Hangman's DDT (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Official Naomi Womens Champion HATE Thread*



Buster Baxter said:


> The melt down in the EC thread when she won :lmao some people take this shit too serious


So is it not taking 'this shit too serious' having over 3,000 posts on a wrestling forum in less than two years like you do?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> If true, at least she only injured herself with her botch. I'm actually shocked Bliss wasn't put on the shelf after rewatching that horrid botch.




Check the finish at 12:50 she hits her knee on Alexa's hip and immediately grabs it on the pin.


----------



## strawberrie (May 31, 2016)

So yall have a hate thread of naomi and not your blow up dol alexa? Pathetic


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

strawberrie said:


> So yall have a hate thread of naomi and not your blow up dol alexa? Pathetic


Don't bump threads that are more than a week old.


----------

